

Show HN: XKCD Now Comic Android Widget - jmcatani

Hey HN, I just started learning Android this week in my free time and the XKCD Now comic inspired my first Android app! The app adds a large, transparent widget of the Now Comic to your android device.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.stdiostudios.now<p>I will be posting my source on Github in the near future.
======
ismail
nice

